# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  F24 Agosto

## LORENZ67

Vi sarà la proroga della scadenza F24 del 16 agosto 2007? 
Attendo notizie.

----------


## ica

Al momento nulla... :Frown:   
sicuramente nel momento in cui avrai già predisposto tutto per pagare puntualmente, arriverà la proroga!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## marco.M

> Al momento nulla...  
> sicuramente nel momento in cui avrai già predisposto tutto per pagare puntualmente, arriverà la proroga!!

  ....SICURAMENTE CON UN COMUNICATO STAMPA DEL 13/14 AGOSTO.....ORAMAI NON CI DOBBIAMO SORPRENDERE PIù DI NIENTE!!!!!!

----------


## Speedy

> ....SICURAMENTE CON UN COMUNICATO STAMPA DEL 13/14 AGOSTO.....ORAMAI NON CI DOBBIAMO SORPRENDERE PIù DI NIENTE!!!!!!

  Io lancio una diversa ipotesi: 
il comunicato stampa esce il 7 agosto 
ma lo stesso giorno entra in vigore il provvedimento del limite di 10.000 alla compensazione dei tributi a credito, così entro il 10 agosto bisogna inviare la comunicazione preventiva della compensazione 
meglio di così .. :Smile:

----------


## seta

Io invece ho un'altra ipotesi. 
Ho la sensazione che quest'anno invece ci diranno:
".....nessuna proroga, perchè anche se voi contribuenti al 8/8 e/o al 16/8 sarete sotto l'ombrellone, il vs. commercialista può benissimo predisporre in anticipo gli F24 telematici ed inviarli per tempo debito con la valuta di addebito della scadenza fissata....." :Frown:   
E' possibile?

----------


## roby

> Vi sarà la proroga della scadenza F24 del 16 agosto 2007? 
> Attendo notizie.

  il DPCM di proroga sarà pubblicato nella prima settimana di agosto...

----------


## seta

La proroga è arrivata!  :Smile:    http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...ga%20Unico.pdf

----------


## titilla76

> La proroga è arrivata!    http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...ga%20Unico.pdf

   :EEK!:  incredibile, al 2 agosto già la proroga?????????? 
Che grazia , 4 giorni in piu' cambiano proprio la vita (!)

----------


## swami

scusate ... la proroga vale per l'INAIL?

----------


## LUCIA

Si Certo Vale Anche Per L'inail..
Ciao E Buon Lavoro

----------


## Speedy

Ho appena telefonato ad un cliente invitandolo a ritirare la distinta F24 cartacea che scade l'8 agosto (ha redditi di partecipazione).
Mi risponde: guarda che ti sbagli, tutte le scadenze dal 1&#176; al 20 agosto sono state prorogate al 20 agosto, quindi che fretta c'&#232; ?
Aggiunge: leggi il sole 24 ore a pagina 27, lo dice chiaramente.
Vado a leggere il trafiletto che in effetti d&#224; ragione al mio cliente ma, in fondo, vedo scritto il numero 34 con caratteri piccoli piccoli (per fortuna porto gli occhiali da vista). Vado alla successiva pagina 34 e qui leggo che la proroga al 20 agosto non vale per i versamenti dell'8 agosto (come affermato dal comunicato ade). 
Morale di questo discorsetto:  quando leggete un giornale e avete una certa et&#224; (come me  :Smile: ) munitevi di occhiali o di una lente di ingrandimento.

----------

